# HELP PLEASE! Need odin for alltel for showcase



## matholland618 (Sep 10, 2012)

So I flashed my co-workers phone, and changed his radio as well because I put cyanogenmod on it...well text messages were sending as blank or none at all, and he cannot receive them....I really need a odin for stock alltel firmware! Many thanks to who ever can provide this!


----------



## matholland618 (Sep 10, 2012)

I cannot find radio files anywhere??


----------



## showcasemodr (Dec 31, 2011)

matholland618 said:


> So I flashed my co-workers phone, and changed his radio as well because I put cyanogenmod on it...well text messages were sending as blank or none at all, and he cannot receive them....I really need a odin for stock alltel firmware! Many thanks to who ever can provide this!


Here are a couple Odin full flash files for the generic cdma showcase (which I am pretty positive Alltel is)

EH09: https://www.dropbox.com/s/o0ldmexeckwb5pg/CI500_ACG_EH09_GB_REL.tar.md5

EI20: https://www.dropbox.com/s/3yjbckvw2wl3cnt/CI500_ACG_EI20_GB_REL.tar.md5


----------



## matholland618 (Sep 10, 2012)

showcasemodr said:


> Here are a couple Odin full flash files for the generic cdma showcase (which I am pretty positive Alltel is)
> 
> EH09: https://www.dropbox...._GB_REL.tar.md5
> 
> EI20: https://www.dropbox...._GB_REL.tar.md5


What about the radio and the pit file? Do I need to flash with eh09 then to ei20? or can I pick either or?
Thank you!!


----------



## showcasemodr (Dec 31, 2011)

matholland618 said:


> What about the radio and the pit file? Do I need to flash with eh09 then to ei20? or can I pick either or?
> Thank you!!


I'll Upload A Few More Files Later. I Think I Have A Couple Modem Files You Could Try.


----------



## matholland618 (Sep 10, 2012)

Thank you so much!!! I got it with the help of this!


----------



## showcasemodr (Dec 31, 2011)

matholland618 said:


> Thank you so much!!! I got it with the help of this!


here is the pit file. https://www.box.com/shared/zf6rn7l7y1ok9ucq3kr3

i couldnt find just the modem file so just do a full flash. you can always do a titanium back and then restore.

apparently i need to do some file organizing


----------



## matholland618 (Sep 10, 2012)

I spoke too soon...I flashed his with the eh09 pit and flash, and thought that it was working fine. However, it randomly goes into airplane mode...it did do the *228 successfully though...also data is not working through alltel's data...only wifi...seems as when you send a text it goes to airplane mode, and when you connect to wifi it will do the same...I am probably going to try the e120....when I do that since I have the eh09, I don't have to use the pit file right?


----------



## matholland618 (Sep 10, 2012)

I updated to eI20, and now everything seems to be working better now, just no 3g/data unless connected to wifi then data will work through wifi.


----------



## showcasemodr (Dec 31, 2011)

matholland618 said:


> I updated to eI20, and now everything seems to be working better now, just no 3g/data unless connected to wifi then data will work through wifi.


Hmm, you may need to call alltel and re-activate or have them update your PRL.


----------



## matholland618 (Sep 10, 2012)

We called Alltel, and they said they are seeing it as a non-region phone...I am guessing that I HAVE to have an alltel radio file...until then the data is not going to work they said.


----------



## showcasemodr (Dec 31, 2011)

matholland618 said:


> We called Alltel, and they said they are seeing it as a non-region phone...I am guessing that I HAVE to have an alltel radio file...until then the data is not going to work they said.


Two things. Does Alltel do OTA updates or have you had to use Samsung Mini Kies to update to GB 2.3.5 (which is EI20)?

You could flash EH09 and see if Alltel can update it to EI20 or...............

You could try flashing the EH09 and then using the Samsung Mini Kies to update to EI20 (if this is how Alltel does updates).

Chances are if they can update your phone from EH09 to the latest GB version then it would replace any modem files, etc.


----------



## matholland618 (Sep 10, 2012)

I do have a buddy that just bought a showcase the other day...Is there a way to copy his phone, or back it up and restore it on this other phone? Alltel will flash phones, but the one we called didn't have the flash for this phone...(imagine that..)..I am not sure if they do OTA updates or not, I do belive that they do, but check for updates isn't an option....but it wouldn't work anyway would it, since we can't get data to work on 3g?


----------

